# this ever happen to you.



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Thank you Mr tileguy!.... Moron! Then the home owner says, "if it leaks I'll call you back. My response, "yeah, and I'll bring my jackhammer and raise the flange above the tile!"


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

All the time. I get a flange extender kit. Works well, and no chipping out floors.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> All the time. I get a flange extender kit. Works well, and no chipping out floors.


Not a good pic but, the tile overlaps the flange. Had to make a wax base then set a standard ring on it. I hate extender kits. Just another leak and rocking toilet waiting to happen.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

OOOHHHH!!!! Now that is a little different. To my recollection, I've never had a problem with a flange extender. But I don't just slap them together. I will secure them down to the subfloor so that I'm really compressing the rubber gasket. If there is room, I also will take the nuts out of another bolt set and run them down on the long bolts that come with the extender so that I actually am bolting the extender down to the flange. Works well in my experience.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I see this a lot usually after the tile guy installed toilet for ho . Then they call me after it leaks , I'll take a extra long bolt kit put it on the original flange then use a souix chief raise a ring or similar kit and silicone and use extra long Joni bolts too then I'll put on silicone then slide a souix chief raise a ring or similar kit over the bolts And take extra nuts to secure it down , works for me the toilet is rock solid on the floor.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

plumberpro said:


> I see this a lot usually after the tile guy installed toilet for ho . Then they call me after it leaks , I'll take a extra long bolt kit put it on the original flange then use a souix chief raise a ring or similar kit and silicone and use extra long Joni bolts too then I'll put on silicone then slide a souix chief raise a ring or similar kit over the bolts And take extra nuts to secure it down , works for me the toilet is rock solid on the floor.


Did 3 last week. We see that a lot around here.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

That looks pretty normal for around here. I see it all the time.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like it when I can tell them their new floor has rotted out from the leak the tile guy made when he screwed the pooch trying to do plumbing...

Demo the floor and do it over!
Call me when there is a floor I can set my flange on...
Makes my day!:thumbup:

They usually call the second time...:whistling2:


----------

